# Deposit down on Vom Haus Merkel Puppy



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello all,

Im a first time poster but have been reading these forums for months while looking for the perfect GSD for our family in Napa, CA. I had a GSD when I was younger who was the most incredible dog I've ever known. His name was Chaucer and he sadly died of cancer at 11 years old just before I went to college. While away at school I got Nelson, our wonderful Italian Greyhound. Since moving back to Napa after school, Nelson has somewhat become more of my wife's dog. I don't blame him as the vineyard is usually a little too cold for him in the morning when I head off to do something. We decided a GSD would make a great addition to our family and a great companion of mine. 

After researching so many breeders I settled on Vom Haus Merkel. Their incredible shepherd, Putz was having a planned litter with Kim. Their prices are a little higher then some of the other premium breeders but I found there attention to detail and patience to address my concerns very comforting and highly methodical compared to others. We put a deposit down on the pick of the litter female from Putz and Kim. "Minka", the name we are considering, should be arriving to us in about 3 weeks. We are very excited and will post pics as soon as she arrives.









Putz

*** _Picture Deleted (moderator)_ *** 
Kim

PS: We are planning to feed Orijen, Large Breed Puppy from the start. Any issues with that?

Thanks for all the great information found on this forum.

Cheers!


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

Greetings and welcome from Nor Cal. Sounds like a nice puppy, make sure to post pics when you get him.


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

I finally got her and she is SUCH a wonderful dog. The best mannered puppy I have ever known. We love her so much. Pictures below!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What a cute little furball!!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new girl. She's a cutie. Did you go with Minka for her name?


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

She's adorable! Congrats--


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh yes how could I forget? Her name is Minka.


----------



## Scout&Sasha (Mar 30, 2011)

She is sooo cute!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, Minka is a cutie pie! I love her name.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful puppy, are you going to show her?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

<3 what a freakin' cute bally of furrrrr lol


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Beautiful puppy, are you going to show her?


I haven't really thought about it. She actually from the M litter so her father is Putz and mother is Zessa. She is SOO much fun!


----------



## Bass (Apr 19, 2011)

What food did you end up choosing?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh she is adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh my, she is absolutely adorable. I love that face!


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Bass said:


> What food did you end up choosing?


I am feeding Orijen Large Puppy. 2 cups total over three meals a day. I pour a little warm water over the kibble to soften it. She absolutely loves it. Breeder was feeding her Eukanuba Lamb and Rice Puppy and I tried to switch her over gradually by mixing but as soon as she got a taste of the Orijen she would NOT touch anything else spending copious time eating only the Orijen kibble out of the bowl. So after a day I just switched her over cold turkey and stools are perfect. 

My only issue right now is that she wants to sleep a lot during the day and "go out" every hour at night. We are trying moving her crate around the bedroom to see if she will just forget about us and go to sleep. She doesn't pee every time she wants to go out, more like every other time...she just likes to run around outside for about 10 minutes. Regardless,we aren't sleeping to well these days haha. Who needs sleep when you are having this much fun anyway. Any tips on the fake "i need to go out" cries in the cage?


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

DiscoNomad said:


> Oh yes how could I forget? Her name is Minka.


Minka . . . Very good name! :wub:


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

DiscoNomad said:


> I am feeding Orijen Large Puppy. 2 cups total over three meals a day. I pour a little warm water over the kibble to soften it. She absolutely loves it. Breeder was feeding her Eukanuba Lamb and Rice Puppy and I tried to switch her over gradually by mixing but as soon as she got a taste of the Orijen she would NOT touch anything else spending copious time eating only the Orijen kibble out of the bowl. So after a day I just switched her over cold turkey and stools are perfect.
> 
> My only issue right now is that she wants to sleep a lot during the day and "go out" every hour at night. We are trying moving her crate around the bedroom to see if she will just forget about us and go to sleep. She doesn't pee every time she wants to go out, more like every other time...she just likes to run around outside for about 10 minutes. Regardless,we aren't sleeping to well these days haha. Who needs sleep when you are having this much fun anyway. Any tips on the fake "i need to go out" cries in the cage?


I thought I would answer my own question a couple days later after the issue has rectified it self. Minka is so good now. She can almost hold it all night now only waking us up at around 5:30 AM. She now sleeps quietly all night with no issue. She is really turning into a wonderful little doggy citizen.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Such a cutie!! Congrats


----------



## Bass (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats again, and thanks for the tip!


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Another pic looking rather serious:


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Minka is all grown up now at 9 months! She has literally been the perfect dog. Her training has been really easy and she has been a dream with strangers. I couldn't have asked for a better puppy experience! Her first Christmas is coming up and short of thinking the tree skirt is her blanket it's been so much fun. Pics attached:

First Christmas:








In her element:


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

She is beautiful.
What is a tree skirt?


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

marshies said:


> She is beautiful.
> What is a tree skirt?


A tree skirt is the fabric that covers the Christmas tree base/stand.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Christmas tree skirt..


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Pretty girl... Very nice


----------



## GSD_ (Jun 22, 2012)

How much did you buy puppy from Dyan Merkel for?


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Her highest amount and she is worth every penny and more. What an amazing dog Minka continues to be. I will be a life long customer if I can.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Grats on the beautiful pup!


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess I should post a photo. : D


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

what a gorgeous gsd!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DiscoNomad said:


> Her highest amount and she is worth every penny and more.


*● SUPREME ULTIMATE *[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
*Pick of litter/Family/Show/Protection/*[/FONT]*Possible Schutzhund/Service** 
"Superb quality according to the German Standard"
*(MALES & FEMALES -[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]$6000 -$7500(before 8 weeks) $6000 -$8500(After 8 weeks)[/FONT]*

I hope she does the dishes!


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Correct. She does a great job licking the dishes while loading the dishwasher. Super dog!



Freestep said:


> *● SUPREME ULTIMATE *[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
> *Pick of litter/Family/Show/Protection/*[/FONT]*Possible Schutzhund/Service**
> "Superb quality according to the German Standard"
> *(MALES & FEMALES -[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]$6000 -$7500(before 8 weeks) $6000 -$8500(After 8 weeks)[/FONT]*
> ...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Freestep said:


> *● SUPREME ULTIMATE *[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]
> *Pick of litter/Family/Show/Protection/*[/FONT]*Possible Schutzhund/Service**
> "Superb quality according to the German Standard"
> *(MALES & FEMALES -[FONT=Trebuchet MS,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]$6000 -$7500(before 8 weeks) $6000 -$8500(After 8 weeks)[/FONT]*
> ...




WHATT?!?! That can't be real..


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> WHATT?!?! That can't be real..


Why not? There are many many breeders playing ball at this level.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

DiscoNomad said:


> Why not? There are many many breeders playing ball at this level.


None that I am looking to purchase from...What makes a puppy at this price better than other puppies of a more reasonable price?


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> None that I am looking to purchase from...What makes a puppy at this price better than other puppies of a more reasonable price?


Of course nothing. A rescue GSD starving off the street has the same ability to be a super companion and working dog just as any other. I'm never going to breed Minka, she is fixed anyway, and I don't plan to show her. I see and appreciate the value and intracacy in what top breeders put into breeding these excellent dogs. Minka is a member of the family. There is no price on that.


----------



## Julie evans (Dec 28, 2012)

** This type of post needs to be sent to the OP in private. This is a very old thread. Comments removed by ADMIN**


----------



## DiscoNomad (Mar 31, 2011)

Julie evans said:


> ** This type of post needs to be sent to the OP in private. This is a very old thread. Comments removed by ADMIN**


Yikes....


----------

